# My bulletin board.



## Gaer (Jul 10, 2022)

I love quotes and affirmations!  These really help when you are living alone!  
Eh!  I keep changing and adding new quotes.  (My private little mess)


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I love quotes and affirmations!  These really help when you are living alone!
> Eh!  I keep changing and adding new quotes.  (My private little mess)
> View attachment 228786


Inspiring! Thankyou for this. The timing is perfect.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I love quotes and affirmations!  These really help when you are living alone!
> Eh!  I keep changing and adding new quotes.  (My private little mess)
> View attachment 228786


Love it!  

I have a bulletin board with photos.  Many memories all in one place.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

Impressive Gaer !


All I have hanging on my wall:





 ......


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2022)

Be sure to keep your bulletin board current!


----------

